# Nothing wrong with sex on television



## wyogoob

as long as ya don't fall off.

.


----------



## GaryFish

Been a long winter for you, hasn't it Goob.


----------



## 2full

On the old consul boat T V's it works.
These flat screen these days would hurt................


----------



## bowgy

Speaking from experience?;-)


----------



## 2full

My in-laws had one in the old courting days......8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

If you're doing it on a flat screen, your wife needs more meat on her ass...


----------



## Longgun

regardless, be sure to NOT have friends scheduled to pop over for a minute before your unscheduled "program" starts. :-o


----------



## Longgun

GaryFish said:


> Been a long winter for you, hasn't it Goob.


Ah, the virtues of having a stout television... long winters...


----------

